# My dog has elevated liver enzymes



## teddy1 (Apr 9, 2007)

We took our mixed breed, 11 year old dog to the vet on Friday to have a heartworm check and a blood test to make sure his kidneys were functioning fine since he had been eating the recalled Alpo dog food. The heart worm and kidney reports were good but our vet mentioned that his liver enzymes were elevated and that she wanted to check them again in 6 weeks. If they are still elevated, she wants to do x-rays to find out what is causing this. I don't really understand what may be going on. She said they weren't elevated a lot and that it wasn't a cause to worry but, of course, I am worried. Has anyone had a similar situation? Why would she want to do x-rays? What would she be looking for? Thanks in advance for your input.

Teddy1


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Those are questions you need to ask your vet. Were there specific liver enzymes elevated? Does she suspect some type of trauma or injury?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

She probabley wants to look for a Liver Shunt or other such problems. Watch your dog carefully, if she starts showing signs such as Diarrhea, vomiting or jaundice (look at he eyes for yellowing) get her to the vet ASAP. 

Here's more info on what causes the eleations and what it can mean.

http://www.vin.com/VINDBPub/SearchPB/Proceedings/PR05000/PR00128.htm

http://www.yorkierescue.com/livershunt/liverwhatis.html

Oh, sometimes they go up for no reason, so don't panic. Just be aware.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We've been going through this with our 12 year old greyhound, Caesar. He went in for his routine senior check up and full blood panel. The liver enzymes came back in slightly elevated. They did an acid-bile test and when that came back elevated as well, we opted for an xray. The x-ray showed nothing conclusive (no tumors or masses), so we were sent to an internist.

This particular internal vet happens to have a greyhound with a liver shunt, so she's quite familiar with liver diseases. So....she agreed that the xrays weren't conclusive and the next step would be an ultrasound. That visit was roughly $600 for the exam and ultrasound which showed some dark spots that the vet wasn't 100% sure what they were. At the end of the day, we learned that he's basically "an old dog" with what amounts to Chronic Active Hepatitis. Just a function of getting old and body parts wearing out.

We could do a liver biopsy for a definitive diagnosis, but at his age and other issues he's got, regardless of the definitive diagnosis our treatment would be the same: supportive care. And the vet agreed with us that he's not a candidate for a liver biopsy anyway (severe stress at the vet...almost to the point of an anxiety attack). All things considered, it's just not worth putting him through that.

This is what he's on currently for his liver:
SAM-e - 200 mg twice daily
Urosdiol - 300 mg daily
Milk Thistle - 100 mg twice daily
Amoxicillan - 500 mg three times daily for 10 days, then twice daily for 20 days.
Low protein diet

You can get the milk thistle and sam-e online or at health stores. Milk thistle is supposed to be very supportive of the liver.

He just started having some blood in his stool, so we're back to the vet this week.


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

take a sample of the dogs food in to the vet and have it tested to ensure that it is not the food causing the problem.. 
You said the dog is 11 yr old right? old age causing elevated liver enzymes in many dogs so play it by ear.


----------

